# Bachmann Connie Problems



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

OK. I have looked at the Bachmann Forum and there seems to be a history of drive problems with the Connie. 

Nothing about the Connie on George's site.


Awhile ago I bought some used trains that came from an estate. They included a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Connie.

The Connie ran fine and the paperwork indicated that the motor had previously been replaced at no charge by Bachmann.

I liked the Connie but unfortunately it was too large for my layout's curves and the access hole to the layout outside so I sold it to a friend.

He started having problems with the Connie running very slow but it turned out that the friend was running Aristo power with PWC (apparently the Connie motor did not like PWC). I had him switch the PWC off and the loco ran fine but now it has quit again. This time he tells me the motor is running but the wheels do not turn.

I have never noticed any complaints about the Bachmann Connies so I am wondering if this loco really needs to be sent back to Bachmann or if there might be an easy fix?

I have never opened a Connie and would be reluctant to do so unless there is a really easy solution.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry Connie has a big Hist. of striped gear. if you do a search you should find lots of posts. One of Berry's drives come from this. Bachmann has replacement gear now but out of stock. 
Dick


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Several years ago, I "bashed" a B'mann Connie with relatively few problems. I was able to tear it down to its basic components, make a "few" changes (including fixing the stripped gear problem and converting it to battery power and R/C control) and put it back together. 









It's now one of my best running locos. 

If you'd like to see more of what I did, click here: "Super Connie C-20"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

My Bachmann Spectrum Connie was the first 1/20.3 engine I bought (2007). I have bashed the front pilot truck similar to Jack Thompson. Added an oil tank to the tender, so it's now an oil burner! I knew about the stripped gear problem back then. I had Jonathan at EMW install Barry's drive, Airwire and Phoenix sound. It's now one of my favorite engines to run!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I found a lot of info on the Bachmann Forum. As it is no longer my loco it will be up to the friend what he wants to do. It appears a gear (or barry's drive) will fix it. I was under the impression Barry had retired.

If anyone wishes to post further on this topic feel free to do so.

I also found directions on replacing the gear but have not delved into it yet. How big a deal is it to change the gear? 

Who is EMW? Could they install a Revolution into the Connie?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:


Some of the early (first generation) connies had a problem in the upper part of the gear train near the motor. TOC has a great fix for that.

I had Barry put one of his units in mine a couple of years ago after the axle gear broke. I'm very pleased with it.

For a while we all had thought that he had retired, but he just cut back.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is EMW? Could they install a Revolution into the Connie? 
EMW is Jonathan Bleise and his http://www.rctrains.com/ website. Drop him an note at (rctrains at gmail dot com.)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 16 Oct 2013 02:21 PM 
Who is EMW? Could they install a Revolution into the Connie?
EMW is Jonathan Bleise and his http://www.rctrains.com/ website. Drop him an note at (rctrains at gmail dot com.) 
This is the email I use to contact Jonathan: 
[email protected]


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys and thanks Chuck for pointing me to the Bachmann topic.

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You are welcome. Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It seems Bachmann are out of the replacement axle with brass gear now. I'm not sure if they will re-stock them. 
The other option is the NWSL replacement gear.

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...ts_id=3843


A quick test if the gear is split is whether the loco free rolls along the track.

Andrew


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that Rodney had made a gear for replacement on the connie. Is he still around? Later RJD


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Rodney is around, however he has many irons in the fire. One of those irons is a fix to the Connie.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know if Rodney ever had a fix for the Connie, but I do. 

Barry 

623-936-6088


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi from Russell Rutalj in Sun Valley. Purchased a Bachmann Connie in May of this year from Todd Brody. His radius is to small to run the engine . I asked Jonathan to put an Air Wire Throttle , Air Wire Motion Decoder ,Batteries , and a Phoenix P8 Sound Kit. Before any of the following was installed I had a Barry's delivered and installed. I have been running it, off and on, for over 2 weeks. A very smooth running engine. You can run it at; very slow speeds, or fast, doesn't matter. The drive is great. Barry's drive was a great purchase. Love running this engine. Also have 2 Jackson and Sharp cars, which were unlettered. Stan Cedarleaf made some decals for me , which turned out great. Posted some pictures on my Largescale.com. Love, Love , Love this engine. Russ

Happy Rails To You!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

What's the diameter of the wheels on the "Connie", does anyone know?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, the diameter of the drivers is about 1.8-1.9". Without taking it apart that is an estimate. The Connie has an outside frame on the drivers, I cannot get my calipers into get a more accurate measurement.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Amber, I have some loose ones right here... 
They are about 44~45mm or 36" in 1:20.3. 
You can buy them with axles and counterweights from Bachmann. 

Andrew


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the measurements! I was looking at them on the Bachmann parts page, but they don't give measurements for them there. Possibly a bit large diameter for an outside frame Forney type engine, but it is an interesting idea.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Russell, 

Thank you for the testimonial on the Connie drive, very nice to read. 

I can't think of any complaints on the BBT Connie drive, save the installation is more simple. 

I haven't re-tired, I am just tired. I am on another batch of Connie gear boxes. 

Barry 

623-936-6088


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Barry, let me know when you get them ready cuz ill probably have you send me one whit the gandy.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Jack, that Connie looks fantastic! 

Jeff C


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

NWSL has the gear and the instructions on an easy replacement. got mine there a couple of years ago, made of Delrin I believe. The original cracked just sitting on the shelf. nick jr


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had one of Barry's new drives for awhile and am now just getting to the point of installing it. Spent some tedious moments last night taking the engine apart...will do some more tonight. I'm not a mechanical sort of guy so I go really slow...I'm looking forward though to getting things running again. 
Richard


----------

